# Serious question



## biggermustache (Mar 3, 2021)

Let's say a person came into around $4,000 and wanted to get the absolute most bike for the money, what bike should he be on the lookout for? 
Thanks in advance for all the help.


----------



## IngoMike (Mar 3, 2021)

Nice problem to have.....


----------



## bricycle (Mar 3, 2021)

You could buy all my motorized bike stuff
1949-50 Whizzer Pacemaker with 600 series mill
1948 WZ complete
extra H mill
lots of whizzer stuff
100cc Sachs kit and 30's? Shelby Cadillac 24" bike
2 bike bugs
50cc McCulloch Harley/AMF mill
Villers moped mill
Duncan moped mill
Fox moped kit
Powerbike kit
more..
and just west of Chicago to boot.


----------



## biggermustache (Mar 3, 2021)

IngoMike said:


> Nice problem to have.....



From an inheritance...I'd rather still have my mom though.


----------



## bike (Mar 3, 2021)

Get the bike you like most...


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 3, 2021)

I bounced around wanting a little of everything but ended up with a passion for original paint late 30's tank bikes.   There are a lot of cool Elgins, Colson, Shelby bikes in that era


----------



## phantom (Mar 3, 2021)

That's a pretty subjective question. I could trip over some pre war or TOC bike and break an ankle just trying to get a glimpse of a 50's 60's MW sticking out of a bush.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 3, 2021)

Is there anything that would tie a certain bike to your mom? Maybe a matching pair mens /ladies of something cool. You have a lot to choose from. Sorry about your mom, Good luck


----------



## biggermustache (Mar 3, 2021)

Okay...let me rephrase. I am very interested in balloon tire prewar Schwinn men's bikes. Would money be better spent searching for an all original or well done restoration.


----------



## biggermustache (Mar 3, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Is there anything that would tie a certain bike to your mom? Maybe a matching pair mens /ladies of something cool. You have a lot to choose from. Sorry about your mom, Good luck



Thanks! Mom knew what each of the boys had as hobbies and insisted that we each get something we wouldn't normally be able to afford.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Mar 3, 2021)

If you're intent on spending the money, go with all-original when possible.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 3, 2021)

biggermustache said:


> From an inheritance...I'd rather still have my mom though.



Sorry about your Mother.... bri.


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 3, 2021)

biggermustache said:


> Okay...let me rephrase. I am very interested in balloon tire prewar Schwinn men's bikes. Would money be better spent searching for an all original or well done restoration.



I always go Original paint.   Before you jump onto a Schwinn, take a look at some of the Brand X bikes.  39 Pacemaker, Colson Clipper, Robin, Black hawk just to name a few.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 3, 2021)

Huffman all the way!


----------



## bricycle (Mar 3, 2021)

$4000 https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/indian-bicycle.185933/page-2

post 3 $4000 https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/marman.177784/#post-1212660


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 3, 2021)

bricycle said:


> $4000 https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/indian-bicycle.185933/page-2



Without that front fender you are in a sticky situation at $4K with that bike...


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 3, 2021)

$4k prewar Schwinn eh? There should be a black motorbike being listed in the complete bike section within the next week or so.


----------



## Billythekid (Mar 3, 2021)

I would do a bunch of research and find the one I like the most after I reasearch u can pretty much get and bike minus a handful for $4000 btw sorry about your mom I think it’s a awesome idea to have u guys get something you normally wouldn’t get every time you ride it you will think about her


----------



## nightrider (Mar 3, 2021)

I would think you could get a really great prewar Schwinn for around half of $4000. You could spend some more on cool add-ons if you wanted to. Personally, i would be afraid to ride a $4000 bike. there have been a few on here lately in the 1200-2500 range.
So sorry you lost your mom.
Johnny


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 3, 2021)

Be true to yourself, and buy what you like, regardless of what the Jones’s say.
That’s what’ll make your Mom proud.


----------



## catfish (Mar 3, 2021)

Why buy just one $4000.00 bicycle, when you could buy ten $400.00 bikes? Or four $1000.00 bikes?

But like Paul said - Just buy something you like.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 3, 2021)

nightrider said:


> I would think you could get a really great prewar Schwinn for around half of $4000. You could spend some more on cool add-ons if you wanted to. Personally, i would be afraid to ride a $4000 bike. there have been a few on here lately in the 1200-2500 range.
> So sorry you lost your mom.
> Johnny



Riding a $4000 bike is no different than a $400 or $10000 bike. They were built to be ridden-enjoy whatever you buy. V/r Shawn


----------



## 1817cent (Mar 3, 2021)

Buy the best single bike you like and can afford.  Your tastes will change and get more expensive over time.  That way you will have a decent bike to sell when your "dream" bike comes your way.


----------



## IngoMike (Mar 3, 2021)

Sorry for your loss....I hope you find the bike(s) that makes you happy, no rush!


----------



## nightrider (Mar 3, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Riding a $4000 bike is no different than a $400 or $10000 bike. They were built to be ridden-enjoy whatever you buy. V/r Shawn






Freqman1 said:


> Riding a $4000 bike is no different than a $400 or $10000 bike. They were built to be ridden-enjoy whatever you buy. V/r Shawn



While I mostly agree with you, I don't want this thread to get off track. Tried to pm you, but got the "sorry folks'. No biggie.
Ride on!
Johnny


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 3, 2021)

This one comes to mind...









						Sold - ...erase | Archive (sold)
					

..




					thecabe.com


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 3, 2021)

You could also look for a really cool bike from the year your mom was born.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 3, 2021)

nightrider said:


> While I mostly agree with you, I don't want this thread to get off track. Tried to pm you, but got the "sorry folks'. No biggie.
> Ride on!
> Johnny



Email is in my sig block. V/r Shawn


----------



## Superman1984 (Mar 3, 2021)

If it was me in the situation; I'd buy a nice Dayton, Monark Silver King, a Monark Super Deluxe, & a Shelby. I'd make a few plaques mom's birth year to passing & her final wish / in memory honor of her. It's ALL personal preference man. I agree I wouldn't drop 4K on 1 bike & definitely NOT a Whizzer ....


----------



## Superman1984 (Mar 3, 2021)

I like stuff like this if you're going for a Restored type bike. IDK what 4K will touch Here like that. Not these to clarify but @Handle Bar Hoarder has some Really Nice bikes for sale


----------



## Balloonoob (Mar 4, 2021)

Sorry about your mom's passing. If a Schwinn is what you want then get one.  You've been staring at these old bikes long enough to know what else is available.


----------



## biggermustache (Mar 4, 2021)

I am nearly overwhelmed with all the kind words. My mom was a very practical woman. The truth is, none of the three of us boys had any idea she had stuck such a significant amount of money away. As I might never have this opportunity again, I want to make sure I find the "right one". Please keep sending suggestions. There have been a couple of pictures of bikes I have never heard of before, and that is what I love so much about this hobby. I literally learn from you all EVERY DAY! This was one of the last pictures I have of her...I really didn't feel like blubbering this morning, but life has other plans I guess! lol


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Mar 4, 2021)

She looks like an awesome lady!! So sorry for your loss but it sounds like she will be living on through her boys. Take your time & look at everything. There will be a bike that makes you think of her in some way. That will be the one......


----------



## Billythekid (Mar 4, 2021)

Take your time


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 4, 2021)

So here are a few of my suggestions/thoughts on the subject. First I'd get one bike. I wouldn't rush into it because there are plenty of cool bikes in this price range. Prewar deluxe is where its at. Unfortunately nice, original paint, prewar deluxe bikes generally bring more than your budget and competition can be fierce. If you aren't adverse to decent restorations it opens a lot more possibilities. So here are some of my picks-in no particular order:

1939-40 CWC Four Gill. A restored bike should be around $3000-3500 and an original will be right at $4k




1938 Hawthorne Zep--still a few nice originals out there that should be had for less than your budget




1941 Colson Double Eagle Deluxe aka "Clipper" Originals of these are tough and expensive but I've seen quite a few decent restorations in the $3k and sometimes less range-unique styling




1938-39 Iver Johnson Super Mobike--I've seen prices all over the place for these and a nice original will likely exceed your budget but if you can find a restored bike I believe it should come in under the wire.




1939-40 Monark Five Bar--an nice original probably out of the question for the money but there are some nice restored out there that should be in the $3000-3500 range. For whatever reason I have seen a bunch of horrible restorations of these in some downright crazy colors.




With any of the above, at most rides, you won't run into another. My last couple of pics if you just have to have a Schwinn would be:
1936-39 Motorbike--While prices for original bikes have been climbing I believe if you really shopped it you could find an original paint bike at $4k. Restored you might find decent at $3500 but make sure its right. The limiting factor on original paint will be color--hope you like black and ivory! While these were made in other colors they are highly sought after and will bring good money.




1941 Autocycle Deluxe (canti)--again prices for original desirable colors will get crazy (like this blue one) but maroon/ivory or one of the other common color combos even with a Forebrake should be within range with coin left over.




A couple I left off--37 Zep--not a big guy bike, 38-9 Huffman Twin Flex--if you are over 225lbs then unless you get a pair of John's springs not a good candidate. Good luck with your search. V/r Shawn


----------



## biggermustache (Mar 4, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> So here are a few of my suggestions/thoughts on the subject. First I'd get one bike. I wouldn't rush into it because there are plenty of cool bikes in this price range. Prewar deluxe is where its at. Unfortunately nice, original paint, prewar deluxe bikes generally bring more than your budget and competition can be fierce. If you aren't adverse to decent restorations it opens a lot more possibilities. So here are some of my picks-in no particular order:
> 
> 1939-40 CWC Four Gill. A restored bike should be around $3000-3500 and an original will be right at $4k
> View attachment 1367275
> ...



Thank you Shawn! I would be incredibly happy to find a nice example of any of these. I'm especially digging the Colson and the Monark.


----------



## Superman1984 (Mar 4, 2021)

biggermustache said:


> Thank you Shawn! I would be incredibly happy to find a nice example of any of these. I'm especially digging the Colson and the Monark.



We have the same flavor! That Colson jus' screams I'm different, a little kitchy cool, & weird but those Monark 5 bars are unique too! I have to say I love Monarks though.  

Just be aware/remember they seemed to crack or be problematic with the lower down tubes in the BB area if I recall Shawn's knowledge here.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 4, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> We have the same flavor! That Colson jus' screams I'm different, a little kitchy cool, & weird but those Monark 5 bars are unique too! I have to say I love Monarks though.
> 
> Just be aware/remember they seemed to crack or be problematic with the lower down tubes in the BB area if I recall Shawn's knowledge here.



I’ve seen that on the postwar bikes but don’t recall a Five Bar breaking there. V/r Shawn


----------



## Superman1984 (Mar 4, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> I’ve seen that on the postwar bikes but don’t recall a Five Bar breaking there. V/r Shawn



Ahhh. I assumed it applied to all those models made that way. I don't remember the guy who had the rough red frame but I remember we were discussing it here because he thought it was something else ....


----------



## Greg M. (Mar 4, 2021)

My condolences. 
Buy something that makes you smile. 
Have fun.


----------



## LocanStreet (Mar 6, 2021)

biggermustache said:


> Let's say a person came into around $4,000 and wanted to get the absolute most bike for the money, what bike should he be on the lookout for?
> Thanks in advance for all the help.



Do you want a great bike to ride daily or a vintage collectible bicycle? I have a gorgeous red Schwinn Corvette, that is fun to ride, and always brings conversations with friendly folk. I also have a ridable 1946 Schwinn Excelsior that you could continue to work on and make your own. Let me hear your answer, daily rider or collectible Americana, what youre thinking. Fun question.


----------



## LocanStreet (Mar 6, 2021)

biggermustache said:


> Okay...let me rephrase. I am very interested in balloon tire prewar Schwinn men's bikes. Would money be better spent searching for an all original or well done restoration.



I have the Excelsior balloon tire, but its a womens bike, we all think it is 1946.


----------



## LocanStreet (Mar 6, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Is there anything that would tie a certain bike to your mom? Maybe a matching pair mens /ladies of something cool. You have a lot to choose from. Sorry about your mom, Good luck



I actually have a matching pair from the same estate, that I would love to keep together as a pair. A Schwinn American radiant blue men's bike & A Schwinn Hollywood women's messenger blue.


----------



## biggermustache (Mar 6, 2021)

LocanStreet said:


> I actually have a matching pair from the same estate, that I would love to keep together as a pair. A Schwinn American radiant blue men's bike & A Schwinn Hollywood women's messenger blue.



I wouldn’t mind seeing some pictures. If you have some.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 6, 2021)

biggermustache said:


> I wouldn’t mind seeing some pictures. If you have some.




................ https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/his-hers-schwinn-bikes-american-hollywood.187605/


----------



## Superman1984 (Mar 6, 2021)

Price is suggestive but neither of those Schwinns are worth $5-600+. I'd buy & build a frame from here for $150+ shipping before I would pay that for a '60s Schwinn .... at $200 it'd have to be damn near New & I would just have to have it


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Mar 6, 2021)

biggermustache said:


> From an inheritance...I'd rather still have my mom though.



Sorry for your lose. Lost my mom in 2014 and still miss her every single day. Life goes on. Take care of your self and be well. Razin.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Mar 7, 2021)

Sorry for your lose. I think buying something you always wanted, in her memory to remember her by is great. You will always cherish and probably never sell it, so like others have said, take your time. Thanks for sharing this pursuit. It will be fun for all to see what you come up with. My thought would be a nice original paint prewar. Can't go wrong and always going up in value as a bonus ! Schwinn's are always hot and you can't beat a nice original Elgin. Have fun in her memory !


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Mar 7, 2021)

LocanStreet said:


> I actually have a matching pair from the same estate, that I would love to keep together as a pair. A Schwinn American radiant blue men's bike & A Schwinn Hollywood women's messenger blue.



Yeah loco street, Your fee bay scams won't work here on the Cabe and since your a probee and new to this site just want to tell you i bought a really  nice 65 Fiesta last summer that's 10x better than the rusty crusty crap your trying to sell for an  UNGODLY price just won't fly on here. So either lower your price to something reasonable or just take down your post. BTW, i paid $75.00 for my near mint Fiesta bike.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Mar 7, 2021)

biggermustache said:


> I wouldn’t mind seeing some pictures. If you have some.



Their OVERPRICED rust buckets. Don't waste your time on this LOCO street crap. Razin.


----------



## biggermustache (Mar 8, 2021)

I investigated, drove 3 hours, and got an excellent deal. Now I need to start wiping it down and get busy! *To everyone who has been so incredibly helpful, thank you from the bottom of my heart. Mom would be tickled pink!* The best thing is I have the funds to make it very nice.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Mar 8, 2021)

Very nice!! Enjoy!


----------



## Jon Olson (Mar 8, 2021)

You chose...wisely. That frame style is the most comfortable ride I own. (I did add a 2-speed)


----------



## SoBayRon (Mar 8, 2021)

Glad to see you now have a memorial bike for Mom. Congratulations and enjoy her memory every time you work on or ride it!


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 8, 2021)

Wow, cool project for sure! And it has a springer. Early 1941?


----------



## BFGforme (Mar 8, 2021)

Super cool indeed!!! Great choice! Gonna be a great project....


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Mar 8, 2021)

biggermustache said:


> View attachment 1369469
> I investigated, drove 3 hours, and got an excellent deal. Now I need to start wiping it down and get busy! *To everyone who has been so incredibly helpful, thank you from the bottom of my heart. Mom would be tickled pink!* The best thing is I have the funds to make it very nice.



Now we just need to get you a proper  shirt to go along with your cool new bike. Ha, Ha. Congratulations. RideOn. Razin.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Mar 8, 2021)

Every time you go for a ride, momma will be riding along with you.
Enjoy your beautiful new ride.


----------



## Balloonoob (Mar 8, 2021)

Glad you picked up a nice ride. Congrats! It is a black bike right? Best of luck getting it rolling. Y'know that feeling when you jump on an old bike..... Almost like it takes you back in time.....and something about it just makes you smile? Well I'm sure she'll be smiling right along with you.


----------



## Goldenrod (Mar 9, 2021)

biggermustache said:


> View attachment 1369469
> I investigated, drove 3 hours, and got an excellent deal. Now I need to start wiping it down and get busy! *To everyone who has been so incredibly helpful, thank you from the bottom of my heart. Mom would be tickled pink!* The best thing is I have the funds to make it very nice.



These six pages were a wonderful ride.  I am 76 and I miss my mom and dad every day.  They would love to see how their great grandchildren and great-great-grand kids turned out.  I can tell that you were raised right.  I never thought of a tribute to my parents.   Your mom left a second tribute to her--you.


----------



## Goldenrod (Mar 9, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> I like stuff like this if you're going for a Restored type bike. IDK what 4K will touch Here like that. Not these to clarify but @Handle Bar Hoarder has some Really Nice bikes for sale
> 
> View attachment 1367211
> 
> View attachment 1367212



Both are great bikes but the yellow one is my favorite.


----------



## biggermustache (Mar 9, 2021)

Anybody have a good set of dropcenters and old school whitewalls? 



















GTs58 said:


> Wow, cool project for sure! And it has a springer. Early 1941?



If I'm not mistaken I think it's a 1940.


----------



## tacochris (Mar 9, 2021)

Thats exactly the kinda bike I would have went after, sweat, rust and all.  That thing is beautiful and you have the final product to look forward to.  It can only get better and its already gorgeous.


----------



## BFGforme (Mar 9, 2021)

Grab a set of John's chain tires for it and post an ad in wanted section and someone should hook you up! Looks like smooth tank so it would be a'40!


----------



## biggermustache (Mar 9, 2021)

BFGforme said:


> Grab a set of John's chain tires for it and post an ad in wanted section and someone should hook you up! Looks like smooth tank so it would be a'40!



After a bit of research, it is a '40 for sure. The tank is smooth and in really good shape. The fenders are both very smooth with the only damage being how they flared out on the sides. I have already smoothed those flaws out. I just bought a pair of Silvertown Whitewalls from feebay. They won't work for riding but when it isn't being ridden they will look good on display. Do you have a link for John's tires?


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Mar 9, 2021)

biggermustache said:


> Anybody have a good set of dropcenters and old school whitewalls? View attachment 1370011
> 
> View attachment 1370012
> 
> ...



Mike the Bike a.k.a Elginbluebird on the bay can hook you up with a pair of Columbia superb Wide whites and n.o.s Drop centers for this bike and will only set you back a couple of c notes. Good luck and looking good. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Mar 9, 2021)

biggermustache said:


> After a bit of research, it is a '40 for sure. The tank is smooth and in really good shape. The fenders are both very smooth with the only damage being how they flared out on the sides. I have already smoothed those flaws out. I just bought a pair of Silvertown Whitewalls from feebay. They won't work for riding but when it isn't being ridden they will look good on display. Do you have a link for John's tires?



1940 was a very good year as this was the same year my mom was born. My brother Joe gave me an old plate with the 1940 number and i put on one of my Murray daily riders and reminds me of her every time i go for a ride she's along for the ride. RideOn. Razin.


----------



## Superman1984 (Mar 9, 2021)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Mike the Bike a.k.a Elginbluebird on the bay can hook you up with a pair of Columbia superb Wide whites and n.o.s Drop centers for this bike and will only set you back a couple of c notes. Good luck and looking good. Razin.



I have bought some of those tires! They're Niiice! I have them on the Lobdell/S2 flat style rims & they ride like butter about 30-40 lbs. Even the white wall is well done around the tires. They weren't super expensive but not cheap / poor quality. They'd look awesome fattened out on some wider rims I bet


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Mar 9, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> I have bought some of those tires! They're Niiice! I have them on the Lobdell/S2 flat style rims & they ride like butter about 30-40 lbs. Even the white wall is well done around the tires. They weren't super expensive but not cheap / poor quality. They'd look awesome fattened out on some wider rims I bet



I have four sets that i put on my 47 Columbia Rambler, my 53 Schwinn Hornet with s2 rims, Huffman three speed custom and will be putting a set on my 50 Monark Silver King when  i finish the bike. These tires were $50.00 a set and came with the tubes and rim strips included. Best deal on wide  whites that i've found and mike mails them out 2 day delivery. Great tires that can't be beat for the money. Enjoy. Razin.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 9, 2021)

Get a pair of John’s cream chain treads. Already look aged and will go good with the bike. @John V/r Shawn


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 9, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Get a pair of John’s cream chain treads. Already look aged and will go good with the bike. @John V/r Shawn



I was thinking the same thing Marty.  I have them on my BB or Robin and the are perfect!


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 9, 2021)

Why not just clean up the wheelset a bit instead of replacing the hoops? I'm thinking that new shiny chrome will clash with the bike's patina even if you decide to clean it up and polish.


----------



## Superman1984 (Mar 9, 2021)

I was going to try John's tires but not my budget. I guess it's different if you have a valuable bike but I can deal with the taiwan made white walls for all my budget klunker projects. I bought my Columbia Superbs for a '51 Columbia frame I intended on building. I rode them on my Nirve Switchblade & for a weird frame they're smooth & look the vintage part


----------



## mrg (Mar 9, 2021)

I'd clean those rims a bit and put on a set of slightly aged BFG Silvertown re pops ( Coker made I think ), correct for your bike, look & ride good and affordable, I put some miles on  them on a few of my BFG's and just got a set for my 39 Streamliner. Oh ya, GREAT bike!


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 10, 2021)

Good to see you've found something suitable,  and wonderful. 
We lost our mum in January,  difficult times. 
Nice to remember your mum in this way.


biggermustache said:


> View attachment 1369469
> I investigated, drove 3 hours, and got an excellent deal. Now I need to start wiping it down and get busy! *To everyone who has been so incredibly helpful, thank you from the bottom of my heart. Mom would be tickled pink!* The best thing is I have the funds to make it very nice.



And take no notice of the comments re. that shirt, it's wonderful!
(I'm a Utd fan).


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 10, 2021)

Here is a very similar bike I had. Can't wait to see yours rolling. Maybe next time I come home you'll have to come to Fort Branch and we'll get a bunch of Schwinns out! V/r Shawn


----------



## biggermustache (Mar 10, 2021)

dnc1 said:


> Good to see you've found something suitable,  and wonderful.
> We lost our mum in January,  difficult times.
> Nice to remember your mum in this way.
> 
> ...



Terribly sorry about losing your mother. 
I picked the bike up just as FT whistle was blown against City. That was a GOOD day!


----------



## biggermustache (Mar 10, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Here is a very similar bike I had. Can't wait to see yours rolling. Maybe next time I come home you'll have to come to Fort Branch and we'll get a bunch of Schwinns out! V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 1370361
> 
> View attachment 1370362



That would be amazing Shawn!


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 10, 2021)

biggermustache said:


> Terribly sorry about losing your mother.
> I picked the bike up just as FT whistle was blown against City. That was a GOOD day!




Many thanks Sir. My condolences to you too.
I think getting that bike on the day we beat City would have definitely been the icing on the cake!


----------



## BFGforme (Mar 10, 2021)

Bicycle Bones has repop BFG silvertown tires....


----------

